# Impact of a novel probiotic/prebiotic preparation on diarrhea



## 23125 (Aug 3, 2005)

Many years ago I was treated for a Giardia infection but was left with chronic diarrhea. I suspect that my Bacteroides culture has been wiped out by the antibiotic and that the other bacteria that the Bacteroides normally keep under control have flared up and are the cause of the problem. As a microbiologist in charge of a research department in a company that manufactures cultures, including probiotics, I was able to treat myself with various probiotic preparations and found that fairly large doses of particular strains of _Lactobacillus acidophilus_and _Bifidobacterium lactis_were able to control my problem. I was also a member of the Management Committee of a Government-funded Cooperative Research Centre which involved researchers from The University of NSW, CSIRO (the largest government research organisation in Australia) and industry partners. In the Probiotics and Prebiotics programme we developed breakthrough technology which gave previously unheard of boosts to the numbers of viable probiotic cells which were able to be delivered throughout the entire length of the colon. On the strength of that patented IP I have set up a company that produces what is undoubtedly an effective probiotic product that controls a range of bowel disorders. The A and B cultures are present at a level of 30 billion per dose and boosted to a level equivalent to 1.5 trillion per dose by the unique FOS and resistant starch prebiotic boosters. We have called the product entraLIVE maximal and it is being used to treat a range of disorders from diarrhea and constipation through to hay fever and asthma. Patients are reporting significant improvements in chronic fatigue syndrome and even Bell's palsy. The acidophilus LAFTI strain L10 has been shown to suppress allergies and to boost resistance to infection. I would be happy to engage in dialogue with interested parties. You can visit our website at http://www.entrapro.com.au


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you offer free sample?I have IBS-"C".I follow the Australia research in the CDD(Borothy) and others.Thanks


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Research would be interesting.Do you have some?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Can you put probiotics into an anal suppository.? It seems the fastest way for the bacteria to get into the colon and then you don't have to worry about the capsule withstanding stomach acid?


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Ditto to bonniei's question. A retentive pro or pre biotioc suppository if possible?Also can someone explain what is the difference between probiotic and prebiotic?


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

bonnieIf they can make this product and it is successful then we should get the royalties from this suggestion, eh?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi hanna, LOL you are right. We need royalties.Prebiotic is a supplement which probiotics use as food to frow and multiply.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> quote:Originally posted by hanna:Also can someone explain what is the difference between probiotic and prebiotic?


Probiotic: A bacterial species with certain metabolic properties which means it produces no gas from the digestion of carbohydrates.Prebiotic: A carbohydrate that should preferentially feed the probiotic bacteria, but sometimes other bacteria will eat them as well and they can produce gas from them.K.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:which probiotics use as food to frow and multiply..


 frow should be grow.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

These probiotics sound good and well researched etc. but I have a question.Why replace your missing bacteroides with lactobacillus?A culture showed that my daughters bacteroides are depleted too, but probiotics just increase pain and diarrhoea.She has tried many types and increased dosage slowly etc.Also fructose intolerant people(she is) will not tolerate FOS, cutting out fructose is the only thing that has helped her so far.The theory seems to be that cutting down bacterial numbers in the colon reduces symptoms, so I now feel probiotics could make things worse in some people.Gilly


----------



## 23125 (Aug 3, 2005)

The product is so cheap that I usually don't need to







Not sure what IBS "C" is but I know Tom Borody very well.


> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*o you offer free sample?I have IBS-"C".I follow the Australia research in the CDD(Borothy) and others.Thanks


----------



## 23125 (Aug 3, 2005)

Depends what you mean by research. As the product is new, the evidence for efficacy is coming by way of anecdotal feed-back at this stage. We did a trial with DSM (who produce our culture strains) and 50% of our subjects were even able to distinguish between different sub-strains of the B. lactis LAFTI strain B94 culture using our product as a background formulation, indicating that the impact of the product was clearly significant.


> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:Research would be interesting.Do you have some?


----------



## 23125 (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't think you could shove it up far enough to get to the descending colon let alone the ascending and transverse colon.


> quote:Originally posted by bonniei:Can you put probiotics into an anal suppository.? It seems the fastest way for the bacteria to get into the colon and then you don't have to worry about the capsule withstanding stomach acid?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One of the abbreviations used on this web site (and other places people talk about IBS)IBS-D is diarrhea predominate andIBS-C is constipation predominateYou also see IBS-A for alternatingK.


----------



## 23125 (Aug 3, 2005)

Interesting question. When I was in charge of research at DSM Australia, my staff grew Bacteroides fragilis in a lab fermenter. I swallowed 10ml of it and for three days my bowel was fantastic. However, it did not implant. The problem with Bacteroides is that it is not a GRAS (Generally Regarded As Safe) organism. Although it is the most common bacterium in the healthy bowel, it is regarded as a pathogen because it can cause problems if it escapes from the bowel. Approval for such an organism would be very difficult to obtain, though Prof. Tom Borody of the CDD does use it for some patients and has used me as a consultant to teach them how to grow it. Also, we are aware that Clostridium difficile infections can be cured by successful implantation with Bacteroides. The well known probiotic culture strains are the only ones that can be produced commercially. In sufficient numbers (which requires the best prebiotic boosters) they are able (if the right strains) to temporarily replace the missing Bacteroides and to reproduce the conditions that help to suppress the bad bugs. The fructose intolerance in your daughter is interesting. I find that it is very difficult to design a probiotic product without including something that someone, somewhere is going to be sensitive to. My own wife is sensitive to sweet corn and reacts to the magic ingredient in our product ie the Hi-maize resistant starch. I therefore make her up a special batch which includes the FOS but not the Hi-maize. It looks like I would need to do the opposite for your daughter. I cannot state too strongly that the answer to your daughter's problem lies in finding the right probiotic preparation. Cutting down the numbers of bad bugs is the answer because they are what is causing the problem but the total count of bugs in her bowel is always going to be about 9x10^11 no matter what. The only question is whether these are going to be dominated by good or by bad bugs. If you lived in Sydney I could get a sample of a FOS-free blend. Although our dual sachet product withstands weeks at room temperature, a special, all together blend would not maintain numbers well enough. If you were to contact Dr Randall Thunell at DSM in Utah and mention my name maybe he could get you a sample of the freeze-dried probiotic strains that we use.


> quote:Originally posted by gilly:These probiotics sound good and well researched etc. but I have a question.Why replace your missing bacteroides with lactobacillus?A culture showed that my daughters bacteroides are depleted too, but probiotics just increase pain and diarrhoea.She has tried many types and increased dosage slowly etc.Also fructose intolerant people(she is) will not tolerate FOS, cutting out fructose is the only thing that has helped her so far.The theory seems to be that cutting down bacterial numbers in the colon reduces symptoms, so I now feel probiotics could make things worse in some people.Gilly


----------



## 23125 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying that. Mine is IBS-D. I am getting particularly good control with a soy based blend which has 15 billion L. acidophilus LAFTI strain L10 and 15 billion Bifidobacterium lactis strain Bb-12 with 2.5g Raftiline (ie inulin/FOS) and 2.5g Hi-maize.


> quote:Originally posted by Kath M.:One of the abbreviations used on this web site (and other places people talk about IBS)IBS-D is diarrhea predominate andIBS-C is constipation predominateYou also see IBS-A for alternatingK.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Thanks for your interesting reply.No Im not in Sydney,but will keep your company in mind for another time,since shes trying something else at present.Gilly


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If i would be anywhere close to Dr.Borody,i would get HPI,aka human probiotic infusion.John,have you heard good comments for IBS and this procedure?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thank you for your reply.


----------

